# Barrett's Esophagus Disease



## seabreeze45# (Oct 19, 2020)

*Anyone out there have or know anyone with Barrett's Disease? I had it diagnosed several years ago while having a colonoscopy. It is a condition where the lower lining of the esophagus sustains damage due to inflammation produced by acid reflux. I did not have that much of a problem to know I had such a thing. I take medicine for it; 1/2 hr. before means to help with any reflex that I might have from my meals. Hard to remember the pill, especially if I am out somewhere. It sometimes seems to help; other times, no so. I get just as much, if not more, from taking baking soda in water. I am concerned if taking baking soda, long term, my be bad for me. Appreciate any feedback.*


----------

